# Eclipse, Breakpoints, TimerThread,class



## tme (18. Jun 2009)

Hallo,

seit einiger Zeit arbeite ich mit Eclipse. Wenn ich debugge, fällt mir jedoch häufig auf, dass Eclipse auch ohne aktiven Breakpoint 3 Dinge tut:

1. Das Programm anhalten
2. Versucht, die Datei TimerThread.class zu öffnen
3. Mir eine Fehlermeldung auswirft, dass der Quelltext der Datei nicht gefunden werden kann.

Meine Frage also: Kann ich das breaken an dieser Exception irgendwie unterbinden? Selbst, wenn ich den Quelltext hinzufügen würde, ich möchte eigentlich nicht, dass Eclipse sich beim Auftreten dieser Exception meldet.

Danke,

Thomas


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2009)

Du hast einen Exception Breakpoint aktiviert


----------



## tme (19. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Du hast einen Exception Breakpoint aktiviert



Nicht, das ich sehen kann. Wenn diese nicht woanders als in der Breakpoints-Anzeige aufgelistet sind, dann habe ich keinen. Keinen aktiviert und auch keinen eingerichtet.


----------



## tfa (19. Jun 2009)

Das hab ich auch schon hin und wieder beobachtet. Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. An einem Exception-Breakpoint jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Vayu (19. Jun 2009)

bei mir bleibt eclipse auch immer wieder bei ein und derselben exception hängen, obwohl ich keinen breakpoint draufgesetzt hab. hab schon probiert es irgendwie abzuschalten, ohne erfolg. Das ist echt nervig.


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2009)

Wenn es kein expliziter Exception Point ist, dann ein impliziter. Dazu die Preferences checken unter Java -> Debug


----------



## tme (22. Jun 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Wenn es kein expliziter Exception Point ist, dann ein impliziter. Dazu die Preferences checken unter Java -> Debug



Wildcard rettet den Tag. Vielen Dank, das genau war's.

Thomas


----------

